# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Գալաթեայի, impression-ի և SSS-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Գալաթեան սկսում է, impression-ը շարունակում է, SSS-ը   ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մանվելն արդեն մոտենում էր իր հպարտ ձեռքբերումներից վերջինին՝ ավտոմատ բացվող դարպասով գարաժին: Շատ էր հպարտանում նրանով, որ առանց մեքենայից դուրս գալու կարող է բացել դարպասն ու մտնել ներս: Հարևանության մեջ միայն ինքն ուներ դրանից: 
Երբ գարաժից տուն տանող ներսի դռնով մտավ նախասրահ՝ խորը շնչեց իր տան հոտը: Տունն էլ էր իր մեծ ձեռքբերումներից: Դեռ դպրոցական տղա էր, երբ երազում էր հենց այդ տարածքում տուն կառուցել: 
Հանկարծ մեխվեց տեղում: Տան կահույքն ուրիշ էր: Մանվելն ամուր փակեց աչքերն ու նորից բացեց: Չէ, ուրիշ էր: Վախենալով անգամ մտածել՝ ինչ է կատարվում, դանդաղ քայլերով շարժվեց հյուրասենյակ: Հիմա Լիանայից կհարցնի, թե ինչ է կատարվում: 
Հյուրասենյակի, կրկին այլ բազկաթոռներից մեկի մեջ խրված կինը, որ անթարթ հայացքը հառել էր հեռուստացույցին, մի կերպ պոկեց հայացքը, նայեց Մանվելին ու անկիրք ասաց.
- Եկար փաստորեն, - ու հետ վերադարձավ էկրանին:
- Մմմ...մմ...Մո՞նիկա ...
Մանվելի դեմքն ավելի սպիտակ էր, քան բազկաթոռը, որի մեջ նստած էր Մոնիկան:    
- Երջանիկ Դժբախտության վերջին սերիան է: Ուզում էիր չէ՞, որ վերջապես վերջանար "էդ գրողի տարած զիբիլը":  Ճաշը գազի վրա է, - նույն ձայնով ասաց կինը: 
Մանվելը, ջանալով զսպել կոկորդից դուրս թռչող սարսափի աղաղակը, մի կերպ իրեն գցեց խոհանոց:
Այնտեղ նստեց կրկին ուրիշ աթոռներից մեկին և գլուխն ափերի մեջ առնելով սկսեց մտածել: 
"Գժվել եմ, հաստատ, էն ապուշն էնքան խոսեց հետս գժվեցի, ես գիտեի, որ չպետք է գնամ մոտը, հոգեբան...ի՞նչ հոգեբան... պետք էր ընդամենը լողավազան գնալ... զուգահեռ իրականություններ...չիրականացված երազանքներ, որ մի տեղ ապրում են առանց մեզ...ախր ինչու էի լսում...պետք էր ինձ էդ հոգեբանական ձեռառնելիքը...Մոնիկան...Մոնիկան...."

Մոնիկան Մանվելի զուգահեռ կուրսից էր ինստիտուտում: 
Խելագարվում էր այդ աղջկա համար: Ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս ոտքերը թուլանում էին, կորցնում էր իրեն: Գիշերը քնելիս մոնիկայախառը էրոտիկ երազների պատճառով առավոտյան ամեն անգամ արթնանալը մահվան պես մի բան էր: 
Իսկ աղջիկը թքած ուներ: Գեղեցիկ էր, ցանկալի ու հարուստ: 
Մանվելը երևի ոտքի չկանգներ իր դանդաղ ոչնչացումից, եթե չլիներ Լիանան՝ իր կուրսեցին ու հավատարիմ ընկերը: 
Հուսահատության նոպաներից մեկի ժամանակ, երբ Մանվելը հերթական անգամ Մոնիկայից էր լացում Լիանայի մոտ, աղջիկը նայեց ուղիղ նրա աչքեորին և ամուսնության առաջարկ արեց: Եվ խոստացավ, որ ինքը մոռանալ կտա մոնիկայացավը... Իսկ Մանվելի համար մեկ էր: Համաձայնեց:   
Ապրեցին....մոռացա՞վ...երևի մոռացավ....
Գլուխը բարձրացրեց ու վեր թռավ: Մոնիկան կանգնած էր դռան մոտ: 
- Ինձ էսօր  մեր կուրսի Տատան զանգեց: 
Մանվելը փորձեց որևէ ձայն արձակել, չստացվեց: 
- Ձեր կուրսի Լիանային հիշում ե՞ս: Էն որ քեզ էր խփնված, - Մոնիկան ծամածռեց դեմքը: 
- Մոնիկա....
- Ինքնասպան է եղել այսօր: 
Մանվելին թվաց, թե խոհանոցի օդը միանգամից անհետացավ: 
- Լավ ե՞ս, - անտարբեր հարցրեց կինը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.03.2010), Ariadna (23.03.2010), Chilly (23.03.2010), Chuk (24.03.2010), cold skin (17.03.2010), E-la Via (16.03.2010), Farfalla (23.03.2010), impression (16.03.2010), Kita (23.03.2010), Lion (23.03.2010), Mark Pauler (24.03.2010), matlev (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (23.03.2010), PetrAni (22.03.2010), Quyr Qery (17.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.02.2013), SSS (17.03.2010), Yeghoyan (24.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010), Արևածագ (23.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.03.2010), Դատարկություն (16.03.2010), Կաթիլ (16.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010), Շինարար (16.03.2010), Ուլուանա (23.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.03.2010)

----------


## impression

Չէ, հեչ լավ չէր: Դեղերը: Դեղերն ուր մնացին: Մեքենայի մեջ էր թողել: Ինչպես միշտ:
Աչքերը թարթեց մի քանի անգամ ու տեսավ, որ դիմացը Լիանան է, Մոնիկայի տեսիլքը չքացել էր: Տունն էլ առաջվանը դարձավ միանգամից, իր կահույքն էր, իր խոհանոցը: 
-Մանվել, լավ ե՞ս,- անհանգստացած հարցնում էր Լիանան` մտահոգ նայելով ամուսնուն: - Ջուր բերե՞մ:
-Չէ... լավ եմ... նոր ինչ ասեցի՞ր:
-Ասում եմ դե էն Մոնիկան... ինքնասպան է եղել: Մանվել ջան, միևնույն է` իմանալու էիր, դրա համար ասեցի, էս քաղաքում բոլորն իրարից տեղյակ են,- Լիանան մեղավոր տեսքով գլուխը կախ կանգնել էր Մանվելի դիմաց: 
Մանվելը փորձում էր գլխում խելահեղ արագությամբ պտտվող հարցերից գոնե մեկը բռնել ու հանել բերանից, բայց չէր ստացվում: 
Նորից գնաց սենյակ: Նստեց բազմոցին ու ծխախոտ վառեց: Սկսեց մտածել, այսինքն փորձեց, բայց բան չէր ստացվում: Ծուխը նյարդայնացած մի քանի անգամ ներս քաշեց ու կանչեց.
-Լիանա: 
Պատասխան չեղավ: Նորից կանչեց, ավելի բարձր.
-Լիա'նա:
Լսվեցին քայլեր: Ներս մտածը սև կոստյումով էր ու շատ խնամված տեսք ուներ: Մանվելը միանգամից չճանաչեց նրան: Հետո հասկացավ, որ Աշոտն էր, իր մանկության ընկերներից մեկը: Բայց ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Աշոտն իր տանը, ինչո՞ւ էր էսպես պճնվել: 
Աշոտն եկավ ու գրկեց Մանվելին:
-Ցավդ տանեմ, դիմացի: Հասկանում եմ, դժվար ա, բայց դու տղավարի դիմացի, մեռնեմ քեզ: Քեզ մի կորցրու:
Մանվելն արդեն ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չէր հասկանում: Էս ինչ գժանոց էր, Աշոտն ինչու է իրեն այսքան տարօրինակ պահում: 
-Աշ, ի՞նչ ա էղել, ինչի՞ եք սաղդ գժվել:
-Ման, ախպերս, հասկանում եմ ինչ վիճակում ես: Մեկ-մեկ քեզ թվում ա, թե սա քեզ հետ չի կատարվում, ախր ինչի պիտի հենց քո հետ սա լիներ, ինչի հենց Լիանան...
-Լիանան ի՞նչ,- գոռաց Մանվելը` զգալով, որ քիչ է մնում խելագարվի արդեն:
-Ցավդ տանեմ, մենակ չես, քո հետ եմ, տղերքը սաղ ստեղ են, ինչ պետք ա` պայմանավորվել ենք, գերեզման ա, բան ա, ամեն ինչ խոսացած ա, դու գործ չունես: Քո ցավը քեզ հերիք ա:
-Աշ, դու գժվել ե՞ս,- Մանվելը գլուխը բռնեց ու զգաց, որ իրականում ինքն իրեն է ուզում այդ հարցը տալ:
-Մանվել, մեռնեմ քեզ...
-Ինձ մի մեռի: Գնա ստեղից:
-Ման, բայց...
-Գնա':
Աշոտը գլխահակ դուրս եկավ սենյակից` գլուխը տարուբերելով ու քթի տակ կամացուկ մրթմրթաց.
-Ցնդում ա տղեն, ներվերը չեն դիմանում... է~հ:

Մանվելի ձեռքերը դողում էին: Փորձեց տեղից վեր կենալ, բայց ոտքերը չպահեցին: Նորից ընկավ բազկաթոռի մեջ: Կողքի սենյակից լսվում էին կանացի հեծկլտոցներ, քայլերի ձայն, սենյակում ակնհայտորեն շատ մարդ կար: 
Մանվելը վախենում էր գնալ մյուս սենյակ ու իր աչքերով տեսնել այն, ինչի մասին խոսում էր Աշոտը: Նա փակեց աչքերն ու փորձեց շունչը տեղը բերել: Չէր ստացվում: Մի կերպ հավաքեց ուժերն ու վեր կացավ: Երերուն քայլերով գնաց կողքի սենյակ ու քիչ մնաց նորից ցած ընկներ: Սենյակում լաց եղողները չքացել էին, Աշոտը չկար, ոչ ոք չկար: Միայն Լիանան էր, որ սկուտեղը ձեռքին կանգնել էր սեղանի մոտ:
- Մա’ն, դե արի կեր, քանի չի սառել:

----------

Chilly (23.03.2010), Chuk (24.03.2010), cold skin (23.03.2010), Farfalla (23.03.2010), Kita (23.03.2010), Lion (23.03.2010), Mark Pauler (24.03.2010), matlev (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (23.03.2010), PetrAni (22.03.2010), Quyr Qery (17.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.02.2013), SSS (23.03.2010), Yeghoyan (24.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010), Արևածագ (23.03.2010), Գալաթեա (22.03.2010), Կաթիլ (22.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010), Շինարար (22.03.2010), Ուլուանա (23.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

Մանվելին մի պահ թվաց ,թե կահույքը շուռ է գալիս վրան...
_Լիան?,_ինչ որ հիստերիկ ծիծաղ սկսվեց մոտը,որից ամբողջ մարմինը ցնցվում էր,նա ուժգին քաշեց Լիանայի ձեռքից և սկուտեղը վայր  ընկավ...
_Հիշում ես?
_Ինչը?,_ զարմացած հարցրեց Լիանան
_Ես էլ չեմ հշում (հիստերիկ  ծիծաղ)...
_Ցավեցնում ես
_Մոն?
_Ասում էի չէ լավ չի վերջանա
_Ինչը?...

Նրան Լիանան  միշտ էլ դուր է եկել.համչափ մարմին,գեղեցիկ երկնագույն աչքեր,լավ ընտանիքի աղջիկ և ամենակարևորը'հավատարիմ կին...Թվում էր ,թե իդեալական կին է,այդպես էլ կար մինչև...
     Երեկույթներից մեկի ժամանկ նրանք հանդիպեցին...Իսկ նրան միշտ թվացել էր,թե Լիանան է իր երջանկությունը,որ Մոնիկան ընդամենը պատանեկան իմպուլս էր...Ամեն ինչ  սկսվեց առաջին տանգոյից...այո սա հաստատ Լիանա չէր.պիրկ մարմին'իր ընդգծված բարեմասնություններով,գեղեցիկ սև աչքեր և սատանայական գեղեցկություն,սատանայական,որ մարդուն հանում է հունից և ստիպում անել անբացատրելին...Իսկ նրան թվում էր ,թե Լիանան է իր իդեալը...

_Ինչ է կատարվում
_Այն ինչ ուզում էինք. ազատ ենք,-Մանվելը հետ հետ գնաց,կարծես սկսում էր հասկանալ...Սառը քրտինքի կաթիլները հոսում էին ճակատից,հանկարծ մոլեգնած նետվեց դեպի Մոնիկան...
_Խեղդում ես...
_Ինչ ես արել
_Ասա ,որ խենթացնում եմ քեզ,_Մոնիկան ցինիկ հայացքով նայում էր նրան,աչքերում սատանայական կրակ էր բոցկլտում,_գիտեմ,որ խենթացնում եմ..
_Լռի'ր..,.-Մոնիկան հայտնվեց հատակին
Ձայների վրա բոլորը վազեցին խոհանոց,Մանվելը գլուխն առավ ձեռքերն ու դուրս թռավ...
_Խեղճը վշտից լրիվ գլուխը կորցրել է...


Հուղարկավորությունից հետո,երբ բոլորը գնացին,մնացին մենակ...Գամվել էր մանվելը բազկաթոռին ու լուռ նայում էր նրան...աստված իմ նույնիսկ այս պահին որքան գեղեցիկ էր նա...

_Դե ես էլ գնամ
_Ինչ?_մանվելը ցնցվեց,_ինչ ես խոսում
_Գնում եմ
_Ուր?
_Քեզ ինչ
Մոնիկան վերցրեց պիջակը,Մանվելը ցանկացավ վեր կենալ,բայց ապարդյուն,բազկաթոռն ասես պատանդ էր պահել իրեն...Աշխարհն աչքի առաջ փուլ էր գալիս...Մոնիկան հասավ դռանը,մի պահ կանգնեց,շրջվեց ,մոտեցավ բազկաթոռին ու կռացավ դեպի Մնավելը.
_ինձ ոչ ոք չի կարող օգտագործել,ես դա քեզ հենց սկզբից էի ասում...
Մանվելի ականջին հասավ դռան շրխկոցը...ուրիշ ոչինչ...

----------

Chilly (23.03.2010), Chuk (24.03.2010), Farfalla (23.03.2010), impression (23.03.2010), Kita (23.03.2010), Lion (23.03.2010), Mark Pauler (24.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (23.03.2010), Quyr Qery (17.02.2013), Yeghoyan (24.03.2010), Արևածագ (23.03.2010), Կաթիլ (23.03.2010), Շինարար (23.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ժող, էս ի՞նչ քամի էր... դեռ ուշքի չեմ եկել... like!!!

----------

SSS (23.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Չգիտեմ Չիլիին ինչ քամի ա խփել, բայց ինձ շատ դուր եկավ  :Jpit:  Սիրուն էր, խառնած-խառնշտած, շատ հասկանալի ու մի շնչով: Ապրեք:

----------

SSS (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ... վերջապես մի հատ նոր շնչով գրված ստեղծագործություն ակումբում...  :Tongue: 
լարված կարդում էի։

Մեկ էլ շատ կուզեի կարդայի Գալաթեյայի շարունակությունը, impression–ի սկզիբն ու վերջը ու  SSS–ի սկիզբը առանձին–առանձին...  :Tongue:

----------

Farfalla (23.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (23.03.2010), SSS (23.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ստեղծագործական նախագծեր բաժնում այնքան նախագծեր են կիսատ մնացել, որոնց մասին ուզում էի իմ՝ ոչ ոքի չհետաքրքրող կարծիքը հայտնել, իսկ Գալաթեայի սկիզբը երբ կարդացի, այնքան մտքեր եկան, որ վախեցա, թե հետո կմոռանամ, դրա համար բոլոր այդ նախագծերի յուրաքանչյուր հատվածի մասին սկզբնական, առաջին պահի կարծիքս սկսեցի գրառել, որ հետո չմոռանամ, լուրջ եմ ասում, հիմա սկսում եմ արտագրել բլոկնոտիցս :Jpit: 
Երբ առաջին անգամ նայեցի Գալաթեայի պատմվածքը, աչքովս ընկան ինչ-որ Մանվել, Լիանա և այլն, մտածեցի հերթական սիրային մի անկապություն է, սիրային պատմվածքներ չեմ սիրում, բայց քանի որ պարապ էի, սկսեցի կարդալ դեմքի ինչ-որ թերահավատ, բայց ներողամիտ արտահայտությամբ, դե աղջիկ ա, բան ա, գրել ա էլի, կարդալու ընթացքում աչքերս սկսցեին աստիճանաբար լայնանալ, ավարտելու ժամանակ ստացան մոտավորապես այս կերպարանքը՝  :Shok:  Այ քեզ բան կամ վայ քու, արա. ահա թե ինչ էի մտածում այդ պահին: Այն աստիճանի էր հետաքրքրել, թե հոտո ինչ է լինելու, որ կարծես մոռացել էի, թե սա ընդամենը պատմվածք է, չէ որ չէ, ուզում էի վերջը իմանալ: Մանր-մունր դիտողություններ կարող էի անել, բայց երևի թե դրանք Գալաթեային պետք չեն, ուստի կբավարարվեմ այսքանով՝ հրաշք բան էր, ապշելու բան էր, իրոք, շատ հավանեցի...
Իմփրեշընի մասը սկզբում ընդհանրապես չէի ուզում հավանել, բայց մի քանի տողից սկսեց դուրս գալ, բայց ամեն  դեպքում մի բան էն չէր, կարծում եմ՝ այստեղ դեր է խաղում Իմփրեշընի մասին իմ ունեցած ընդհանուր կարծիքի գործոնը. ես նրանից միշտ շատ ավելին եմ սպասում: Նորից եմ ասում՝ այս անգամ շատ հավանեցի, բայց էլի պիտի կրկնեմ, որ այս նախագծում իր բոլոր գրածներում, որոնք մինչև հիմա կարդացել եմ, ինչ-որ ալարել ու անհավեսություն եմ զգում, կոնկրետ այս մեկի լավը լինելու վրա, իմ կարծիքով, ազդել է Գալաթեայի փայլուն սկիզբը, որին Իմփրեշընը պարտադրված էր նորմալ շարունակություն գրելու, ինչը և չի զլացել ու արել է, բայց էլի ալարելով…
SSS-ի մասը մի քիչ ավելի խառն էր գոնե ինձ համար, Գալաթեայի և Իմփրեշընի մասերը, որքան էլ ինչ-որ անիրական, խելագար իրավիճակներ նկարագրեին, ամեն դեպքում ես ինձ համար դրանցում պարզեցի ինչն ինչոց է, հասկացա, թե ինչ է կատարվում, գուցե սխալ հասկացա, բայց իմ հասկացածն ինձ բավարարեց, SSS-ի մասում շատ բան ինձ մութ մնաց, ամեն դեպքում ոճը և ոգին կարողացել է պահպանել, ճիշտ է համագործակցել համահեղինակների հետ, ըստ էության էլի շատ լավ է գրել, իսկ այն, որ ես չեմ հասկացել, երևի ես եմ մեղավոր :Wink:

----------

Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (23.03.2010), Sambitbaba (18.02.2013), SSS (24.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010), Գալաթեա (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ... վերջապես մի հատ նոր շնչով գրված ստեղծագործություն ակումբում... 
> լարված կարդում էի։
> 
> Մեկ էլ շատ կուզեի կարդայի Գալաթեյայի շարունակությունը, impression–ի սկզիբն ու վերջը ու  SSS–ի սկիզբը առանձին–առանձին...


Դե ինձ թվում ա էդ շունչը ակումբում վաղուց ա թևածում՝ «ով էնպիսի բան գրի, որ ոչ ոք բան չջոկի, թագավորությանս կեսը իրեն» շարքից  :LOL:  Բայց ամեն դեպքում լավ էր կարդացվում, Գալիս մտքի թռիչքը վերջն ա, ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինքը ոնց կավարտեր  :Smile:  Դե Լիլն ու ՏՏՏ–ն էլ ապրեն, շունչը լրիվ պահել են  :Smile:

----------

SSS (24.03.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը կլանված կարդացի, նույնիսկ սարսռալով։ Հեղինակների շնորհիվ Մանվելի մաշկի մեջ մտնել լրիվ հաջողվել էր։  :Jpit:  Հատկապես առաջին մասը լավ, հետաքրքիր սկիզբ էր։ Երկրորդն էլ առաջինին լրիվ համահունչ էր, համագործակցությունը լրիվ հաջողված կարելի է համարել։ Վերջին մասը մի տեսակ շատ խառն էր, ու թեև ընդհանուր առմամբ ոճն ու ոգին պահպանված էր, ինձ համար  մի տեսակ անհասկանալի էր, ճիշտն ասած՝ ավելին էի սպասում...

----------

Minerva (24.03.2010), Quyr Qery (17.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.02.2013), SSS (24.03.2010), Կաթիլ (23.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ինձ թվաց, թե 2-րդ ու 3-րդ մասերի արանքում բաց տեղ կա, մի մասը պակասում է: Ընդհանուր տպավորությունը՝ լավ է:

----------

SSS (24.03.2010)

----------


## ars83

Իմ տպավորությունը.
Գալաթեայի սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր էր. գրված էր խիտ, գունեղ, էմոցիոնալ: Թերևս, անձամբ ինձ համար չափից շատ էմոցիոնալ:  :Smile:  Բայց Գալաթեայի ոճի երանգներից այս մեկը (ինչպես նաև բազմաթիվ մնացածները) դուրս գալիս է: Շնորհակալություն:
Impression-ի շարունակությունն էլ էր հետաքրքիր  :Ok:  և impressive  :Smile:  Ինձ թվում է, այնքան խիտ չէր, որքան առաջին մասը, բայց նույնպես գունեղ էր:
Իսկ այ երրորդ մասը, ներողություն, հեչ հետաքրքիր չէր  :Nea:  մի տեսակ «հողածին»: 
Համեմատության համար վերցնենք այս երկու հատվածները միևնույն պերսոնաժի մասին.



> Խելագարվում էր այդ աղջկա համար: Ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս ոտքերը թուլանում էին, կորցնում էր իրեն: Գիշերը քնելիս մոնիկայախառը էրոտիկ երազների պատճառով առավոտյան ամեն անգամ արթնանալը մահվան պես մի բան էր: 
> Իսկ աղջիկը թքած ուներ: Գեղեցիկ էր, ցանկալի ու հարուստ:


և



> պիրկ մարմին'իր ընդգծված բարեմասնություններով,գեղեցիկ սև աչքեր և սատանայական գեղեցկություն,սատանայական,որ մարդուն հանում է հունից և ստիպում անել անբացատրելին...Իսկ նրան թվում էր ,թե Լիանան է իր իդեալը...
> 
> _Ինչ է կատարվում
> _Այն ինչ ուզում էինք. ազատ ենք,-Մանվելը հետ հետ գնաց,կարծես սկսում էր հասկանալ...Սառը քրտինքի կաթիլները հոսում էին ճակատից,հանկարծ մոլեգնած նետվեց դեպի Մոնիկան...
> _Խեղդում ես...
> _Ինչ ես արել
> _Ասա ,որ խենթացնում եմ քեզ,_Մոնիկան ցինիկ հայացքով նայում էր նրան,աչքերում սատանայական կրակ էր բոցկլտում,_գիտեմ,որ խենթացնում եմ..


Առաջինը զգացմունքների նկարագրություն է «վրձնի» կտրուկ, գունեղ հարվածներով, լակոնիկ-զգացմունքային:
Երկրորդը՝ բավական լղոզված, ավելորդ զգացմունքային, մի տեսակ «բուլվարային»…

Անձնական կարծիք է, իհարկե:

----------

Minerva (24.03.2010), SSS (24.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

Անկեղծ ասած ես իմ գրառումը տեղադրելուց հետո ,կարդացի ու մոտավորապես  :Shok: Չէ չմտածեք արդարանում եմ ուղղակի ասեմ էլի, հեչ էլ մի նեղվեք ինձ քննադատելուց ես հո գիտեմ ինչ եմ գրել,բայց մեկա ավարտը դուրս եկելա,ոչ թե իմ գրած հատվածը այլ ստեղծագործության տրամաբանական(գուցե ոմանց համար ոչ տրաբանական )ավարտը :Wink:

----------


## SSS

> Գ
> Համեմատության համար վերցնենք այս երկու հատվածները միևնույն պերսոնաժի մասին.
> 
> և
> 
> 
> Առաջինը զգացմունքների նկարագրություն է «վրձնի» կտրուկ, գունեղ հարվածներով, լակոնիկ-զգացմունքային:
> Երկրորդը՝ բավական լղոզված, ավելորդ զգացմունքային, մի տեսակ «բուլվարային»…
> 
> Անձնական կարծիք է, իհարկե:


 հենց խնդիրն էլ դրանում է,չէ որ հերոսը վաղուց արդեն անցել էր ռոմանտիկ զեղումների պատանեկան տարիքը և իրոքը ես ցանկացել եմ ամենը դարձնել ավելորդ զգացմունքային հատկապես բուլվարային :Tongue:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Լավն ա!!! :Hands Up: 
Խառը զգացողությունների ալիք զգացի:
Հաջողված նախագիծ էր կամ ուղղակի լավ պատմվածք!!!

----------


## Lion

Սկիզբը լավն էր, երկրորդ մասում թափը մի քիչ կորավ, իսկ վերջում` խառնաշփոթ էր: Բայց ես զգուշանում եմ քննադատել, քանի որ ցանկացած քննադատություն կլինի "իմ դիրքերից", այսինքն ցույց կտա ընդամենը այն, թե ես ինքս ինչպես կշարունակեի այդ պատմվածքը; Ուղղակի կարծիք էր, այսքան բան...

----------

SSS (24.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին  :Smile: 
Գալի սկիզբն ընտիր էր, որպես համատեղ պատմվածքի սկիզբ իմ կարծիքով էն էր, ինչը վաղուց չի եղել. իր հաջորդին շարունակելու համար պարարտ հող էր տալիս: Երբ որ սկսեցի կարդալ, կարծեցի խիստ կենցաղային գործ ա լինելու ու բարեբախտաբար մի քանի տող հետո էդ սխալ կարծիքս փչվեց: 
Իմփրեշնի մասը սկսեցի կարդալ ու տխրեցի. ինձ թվաց հերթական քնից զարթնելու մոտիվացիան ա գնալու ու արդեն ուզում էի բարկանալ, երբ.. Հետաքրքիր է, որ և՛ առաջին. և՛ երկրորդ հատվածների ընթերցումը նույն կերպ եղավ. առաջին տողերին՝ քիչ սպասելիք, շարունակելուց... դե էլ չասեմ: Իրականում կարելի էր հազար ու մի ձևով շարունակել, բայց Լիլոյի ընտրած (գտած) ձևը շատ հավանեցի:
Պահպանվել էր նաև շարադրանքի ոճային կողմը, ինչը լրացուցիչ գնահատականի է արժանի:
SSS-ի գործը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար էր, երկրորդ հատվածից հետո մանևրելու հնարավորությունը շատ չէր, շարունակելու հնարավոր տարբերակներն ավելի քիչ: SSS-ին հաջողվել էր պահել թե՛ շարադրանքի ոճը, թե՛ ընդհանուր ասելիքի բովանդակությունը, կապել իրար հատվածները, շարունակել, ավարտել: Բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով էս հատվածը զիջում էր առաջին երկուսին, այնքան հետաքրքիր ու կլանող չէր, ինչքան առաջին երկուսը: Բացի դրանից թեև բոլոր անցումներին առաջին երկու հատվածները առավել հանգիստ էին կարդացվում ու ընկալվում, երրորդում թռիչքներն, անցումները, խառը վիճակներն ու «անհասկանալիությունը» փոքր ինչ ավելի շատ էր:

Բայց ընդհանուր գործը հաջող էր: Շնորհակալություն երեքիդ էլ  :Smile:

----------

Lion (24.03.2010), Minerva (24.03.2010), SSS (24.03.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մոռացել էի էս գործի մասին:
Լավն էր...

----------

Sambitbaba (18.02.2013)

----------

